# Weapon Identification



## Marauder06 (May 30, 2017)

Anyone know what this weapon is?  It's mounted to a memorial in Jerusalem and I was curious about what it is.  It appears to be some kind of mortar but the muzzle is mostly enclosed except for an outlook that looked like it was for some kind of coolant hose.  Perplexed about what this is and how it operated.


----------



## Topkick (May 30, 2017)

Looks something like the Davidka but without fins.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 30, 2017)

Yep, that's pretty much exactly what it looks like.  Thanks.

Davidka - Wikipedia


----------



## Marauder06 (May 30, 2017)

When I walked past it yesterday I thought it looked like a mortar but it appeared the bulb was fused to the tube.  Makes sense if it was de-Mil'd and put out in a memorial.


----------



## Topkick (May 30, 2017)

The reviews if this weapon are not glowing. Must be completely symbolic.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 30, 2017)

It reads like it was the Scud missile of mortar systems.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 30, 2017)

Well that's neat, but nowhere near as effective or efficient as the Syrian reble 'propane tank mortar system".:-"



I hear they call it the Blasterdurka.


----------



## Topkick (May 30, 2017)

wtf?


----------



## CDG (May 31, 2017)

Lol.  No fuckin' thanks.  "Hey man, come load this propane tank into this giant tube so we can try and shoot it."

"Uhhhh, no. GFY."


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2017)

IRAM.  We caught a lot of them in Iraq ~2008.

U.S. Troops in Iraq Face A Powerful New Weapon


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 31, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> IRAM.  We caught a lot of them in Iraq ~2008.
> 
> U.S. Troops in Iraq Face A Powerful New Weapon



IRAM, sounds pretty cool. But Blasterdurka sounds much more awesome'rish.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> IRAM, sounds pretty cool. But Blasterdurka sounds much more awesome'rish.


Agree.  Also sounds a lot like "Iran," which is where they got the idea.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 1, 2017)

I've actually seen that on the A Team. Like, no actual shit.


----------

